# navarre pier viz



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone been there lately? Has the viz and jellys improved?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw a bunch of divers today. I was out in the yak yesterday there and right near shore the brown ugly stuff was still there but past the third piling it cleared up. Seemed pretty decent from the yak yesterday and looked a little better today from shore.

Saw a few jellies but not an overwhelming amount.


----------



## cmufieldhockey8 (May 6, 2008)

I was there yesterday- the viz was AWESOME! Like 40 feet which is crazy good for a shore dive. I saw one jelly, some huge rays a turtle and various other fish. Here's a pictures to show the clarity. Lemme know if you ever need somebody to go out there.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

That picture is awesome!! What kind of camera were you using??


----------



## cmufieldhockey8 (May 6, 2008)

Not sure, it was my buddy's. It was a _beautiful_ dive. The rest of his pictures are here including the video of the turtle:  http://s511.photobucket.com/albums/s354/MRXRAYFL/Navarre Beach 8-30-08/


----------

